# Stihl Kombi hedge trimmer attachment, what size?



## gmcman (Jun 17, 2020)

Looking to add this to my KM-110, not sure if I should go with the 20" or 24" version. Has anyone used them and if so any drawbacks to the 24" like weight or balance? Would the KM-110 be strong enough for the 24"?

Thanks!


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jun 18, 2020)

gmcman said:


> Looking to add this to my KM-110, not sure if I should go with the 20" or 24" version. Has anyone used them and if so any drawbacks to the 24" like weight or balance? Would the KM-110 be strong enough for the 24"?
> 
> Thanks!


It would run the 24 inch np the only down side is weight


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 20, 2020)

I have the 135 degree articulating hedge trimmer on my Kombi it is the one that is all metal ,now I think they have more plastic on them . The metal one is heavy after you use it for awhile . I run it with the KM 90 and now the new KM 111 R
Western Saw


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 20, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> the only down side is weight


Same goes with fat chicks!!


----------

